# Coyote bait and anti freeze advice needed



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have experience with fox trapping and snaring for yotes but if like to get into foot trapping for yotes. Is the setup similar to fox, maybe space trap back a bit further from the hole or offset more? How far? And what is reccomended for bait. I've had good luck with cavens minnesota valley with fox, use the same stuff for yotes? And should I give it a squirt of fox or yote urine. Heres a pic of some of my previous sets, any reccomendations of what to do different to Improve results? Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Another

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Fox and coyotes are attracted to the same lures and baits, but they work sets a lot differently. Fox are very aggressive at a set, and are easier to guide. Coyotes are afraid of everything. They will sometimes circle a set several times before committing. The trap placement is different for coyotes. Longer legs, longer neck = place the trap back further. About 9 or 10 inches back works for me. The offset is about the same, 2 to 4 inches. Because a fox is more aggressive at a set you won't miss many fox at a coyote set. I think the biggest difference is the backer. I've had a lot of refusals from coyotes because the backer was too big. 
I am a converted fox trapper. When I learned to trap we didn't have too many coyotes around. It was a challenge to catch coyotes with fox methods. But it easy to catch fox when properly set up for coyotes.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Good info from toepincher! On dirt holes I set straight back approx. 8-10" depending on how it looks. Make your sets look natural and bed solid. I prefer a bigger hole and bigger pattern on dirt holes for coyotes.


----------

